# Tarpon reels



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Are there any good tarpon reels under 500.00 dollars and what size is recommended for keys tarpon I was thinking a 12 wt set up reddington predator rod an I'm not sure of the reel


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Should be plenty of used Tibors and Abels in that range, even a few older Islander 4.0/4.5s. 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Galvan Torque T10 works fine at $450 new. Get the silver...it doesn't show scratches.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Put a few more bucks into it....Orvis Mirage VII shallow. It is tough to score a decent tarpon reel for under $500. Gotta have that drag to stop a Corvette. I would like to see some reviews on the TFO big game reels. They would be a great option <$500 if they perform.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Red... for a used high end reel that won't break the bank (and will pretty much outlast any tarpon you ever hook into....) it's pretty hard to beat one of the old direct drive Billy Pate Tarpon reels. You can find them almost always on e-bay for about $300 if you look. The Pate was built by Tibor- and it was the first reel that Teddy Jurascik built (and of course to Billy's specs). The Billy Pate is slightly heavier than many reels currently being offered, but I wouldn't sell the one I own... ever. They're that good (and don't have one bearing to go bad, a drag that will stop a truck, etc.).

I believe that Tibor is still making the Pate reels - but not the direct drive models (and those are the ones that serious tarpon hunters prefer....). Good luck and post up what you settle on.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

You can find brand new Abel Super 12s for $499. This is one of the best tarpon reels out there.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> You can find brand new Abel Super 12s for $499. This is one of the best tarpon reels out there.



Ditto on the post above. I have a Galvan T-12 and an Abel Super 12x.. Both are great for tarpon, but you cannot beat the Able Super 12 for $500..


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Red Ripper

Here you go. They have come down to $450 and you can get the newer 12X if you want. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=abel+super+12&_sacat=0&_odkw=abel+super+6&_osacat=0


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I talked with my local fly shop an they recommended the orvis hydros 6 for a reel and they said it is designed and will handle tarpon what are the thoughts


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I talked with my local fly shop an they recommended the orvis hydros 6 for a reel and they said it is designed and will handle tarpon what are the thoughts


I would not use a hydros for a big poon reel. I would use a hydros 4 for redfish/snook, but not a hydros 6 for tarpon.

Honestly. I would get a Colton Torrent. It is made for big game and is the best reel for huge fish. 

http://coltonfly.com/torrent.php 

Today is the last day of a sale on it, 40% off right now until Jan. 15th

Here was mine:


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with the above. If you aren't going to go with one of the Abel/Tibor class then I would look hard at the Colton. I have not used one but have read lots of reports on them and they are getting a strong following.

Still I go back to my earlier post. An Abel Super 12 for $450 is pretty dang hard to beat. No questions or wondering if you are getting a true tarpon reel.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I ordered the Colton 12 wt to and reel will give info after I receive it


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

> Well I ordered the Colton 12 wt to and reel will give info after I receive it


I have a Torrent on a 10wt. and love it. I have jumped a bunch of Big Tarpon on it and landed a lot of Huge Jacks and Lemon Sharks over 100lbs. No Problem. The larger models have a Huge following in Australia and Robert(owner) has landed numerous Bluefins to 250lbs.

I have a couple older Tibors and the Torrent, IMO is a nicer reel @ half the cost with an insane amount of drag pressure.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Received my Colton rod and reel and wow it is awesome I took it to the lake to cast it and it shoots like a rocket and recovery time is awesome I can't wait to go catch some tarpon on this set up I'm thinking I will get a few more of these quality product and great price


----------

